# What size of milk steaming jug are we using at home ?



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

*What jug size(s) do you use at home ?*​
Smaller than 150 ml / 5 oz00.00%150 ml / 5 oz23.64%250 ml / 8.5 oz47.27%350 ml / 12 oz1934.55%500 ml / 17 oz2647.27%750 ml / 25 oz47.27%1000 ml / 34 oz00.00%Larger than 1 litre / 34 oz00.00%


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

It would be interesting to know what people are using at home. Please tick all that apply (or nearest size if not exact). Cheers

Poll imminent . . .


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

My main jug is a 20oz and I decant into a 12oz

I'd prefer to steam smaller amounts more frequently than 1 larger jug


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I've bought a few but generally use the 17oz* for a flat white.

* Typically this is the one I didn't buy but acquired when my ex housemate moved abroad and left me his his filter machine which had a built-in frother.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Mine is 500ml but I never use it. In fact, I want to buy something like a 150ml or smaller if anyone has one going?


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

50cl motta Europa is my go to jug with a stellar 60cl as back up


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

12oz standard pitcher for me. I have a 12oz Toroid which I find difficult to use and a 33cl motta which is too small for the power of brewtus but worked ok when I had a piccino.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Attended a training session using Rattleware 12oz with no handle and the rubber insulated sides. Got my best results with this and has a well-defined spout which really helped my rough and ready latte art attempts...... Not a milk person so only get to practise the steaming and pouring when guests appear...... Then they are the ones who suffer...!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

12oz rattleware pitcher here.. works perfectly.

i also have a generic 20oz milk pitcher that i use if i need to make a couple of drinks quickly.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Single drinks I use my 360ml jug (less than half filled)

2 drinks or more I use my 600ml jug (half filled) and spilt the milk between 2 jugs , pouring from my smaller rattleware one. Starting to get the knack of milk sharing, makes drink production so much quicker


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Actually, mine is a half ping jug. Still too big for me though. Would like something more than half the size


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

600 ml Motta is my standard jug for steaming - sometimes dispensed into a 300 ml for pouring.


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

Mine is a 350ml jug but steam about 200ml of milk.


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a Andrew James 600ml (20oz) jug which I use the most, also a340ml (12oz) jug from coffee hit, which is too small for me really, so I dont use it often.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the votes and useful comments (and sorry for missing 600 ml off the poll).  After using an Ibrik like this







for years as a steaming jug, it's time for a proper Motta so I'm weighing up the sizing...


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Good poll and it's refreshing to see that you can choose more than one option!!

500ml and 350ml Motta Europa and 12oz (340ml) Rattleware pitcher. All with temptags of course!! I love the weight and feel of the Motta jugs. Definitely my favourites.

I use the 500ml for people that want coffee flavoured milk in a 12oz cup and 350ml for 6/7 oz cups of cappuccino/latte.

I only fill them to the line where it starts to curve otherwise I end up with an overflow of steaming milk!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Pablo said:


> I love the weight and feel of the Motta jugs.


Couldn't agree more - Motta Europa jugs are a nice weight and ooze quality. I use 500ml and 750ml. Cream Supplies do Motta gear at great prices - cheaper than anywhere else. Postage per order is £4.99 with guaranteed courier next day delivery.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Couldn't agree more - Motta Europa jugs are a nice weight and ooze quality. I use 500ml and 750ml. Cream Supplies do Motta gear at great prices - cheaper than anywhere else. Postage per order is £4.99 with guaranteed courier next day delivery.


Haha







I've banned myself from visiting their website for a while as I always end up spending three times more than I intend to!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Pablo said:


> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Know what you mean. Started looking at the site for butane burners and theirs is quite a bit less than CoffeeHit - next thing I know, I've bought one. Now I can start getting to grips with the syphon. That's what I like about coffee - always another challenge.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

I bought this one for the syphon last year. I think it was about £8.99 when I got it:

http://www.nisbetsclearance.co.uk/p-415-innovative-gas-chafer-burner-with-flame-control-and-ignition-lasts-up-to-one-hour-fuel-canisters-s.aspx

I didn't manage to see any at this clearance price though. If they stock it again and I do see it, I'll post it in the deals subforum.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Pablo said:


> I bought this one for the syphon last year. I think it was about £8.99 when I got it:
> 
> http://www.nisbetsclearance.co.uk/p-415-innovative-gas-chafer-burner-with-flame-control-and-ignition-lasts-up-to-one-hour-fuel-canisters-s.aspx
> 
> I didn't manage to see any at this clearance price though. If they stock it again and I do see it, I'll post it in the deals subforum.


That was cheap - have you had any problems with it?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

None whatsoever. Nice clean flame and easy to adjust.

Oops, I think we've derailed this topic!









Back on the subject, I have a question. I've seen some baristas steam in a large jug and use two small pitchers, pouring into each and sometimes back and forth between the two pitchers after a pour.

Is the idea behind this making sure they are getting the right consistency of milk for the type of drink they are about to pour?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Pablo said:


> None whatsoever. Nice clean flame and easy to adjust.
> 
> Oops, I think we've derailed this topic!
> 
> ...


Yes, I've seen that too. Would think they are ensuring all the milk is evenly mixed prior to pouring.


----------

